
When a Neandertal Fell for a Denisovan, What Happened Was Only Human - yaseen-rob
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/when-a-neandertal-fell-for-a-denisovan-what-happened-was-only-human/
======
koosnel
Interesting how main stream science obsesses over Neanderthals but ignore
Boskopoids. I suppose it does not fit in with the narrative being projected on
humanity. Also worth mentioning Adam's calendar which was discovered in 2003
in South Africa and predates Stonehenge by 10s of thousands of years.

------
vatueil
Earlier front-page discussion on news article from Nature:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17821253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17821253)

